# iPT-141 10mgs



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are following us on Twitter, then you already know!  iPT-141 is our latest product, and is now officially released to the public.  After several months of research and formulation, we are happy to add this peptide to our line of research products.  Click here:

iPT-141 10mg - PDE5 Inhibitors - Research Chemicals

iPT-141 can be found in our peptide section as well as in our PDE-5 inhibitor section.  iPT-141 (bremelanotide) is a melanocortin based peptide that has shown effectiveness in several clinicial studies.  Here are some helpful links to get you started in your research!    Just in time for Valentine's...

Bremelanotide: an overview of preclinical CNS effe... [J Sex Med. 2007] - PubMed result

Wiley InterScience :: Session Cookies


-CEM


----------

